# Insurance



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey guys, any of you insure your bikes beyond the normal homeowners or rental insurance on your residence?

Is there an insurance that covers damage while riding? A few years ago I hit a dog and messed up my fork, wheel and frame. The owner would not notify her insurance (homeowners), that's in the midst of a lawsuit still...but I digress....for that I ate the replacement cost of the frame, fork and wheel. In another thread you can see my new 555 and I was wondering if there are ways to protect the investment.

Thanks....


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

Your bike may or may not be covered by your homeowners/renters insurance.

Extra insurance for your bike, IMO, is like buying a service contract on a TV. On average, insurance companies pay out 60% of the premiums they collect in claims. That means they, actuarially, they expect you to pay $10 in premiums for every $6 you collect in claims. That ratio makes sense for very large ticket items like your house but not for luxury goods like an expensive bike. You might as well take the premiums and go to Vegas. The returns are better and the drinks are free.


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

I've already spoken with the insurance company. I am covered for all theft and/or loss in the home. Just not out on the road. 
I'm happy with that and accept it. I just was wondering if anyone else out there insured there's beyond that.
After eating $2000 because of a loose dog, I figured it was a decent topic of conversation.


----------

